# My new orange hotness...



## Dave in Driggs (Aug 16, 2004)

Here are a couple pics of my new orange 54cm Orbea Orca. I have only had it for a few days but so far I am loving it. The build is Campy Record, Easton bar, stem and seatpost, Speedplay Zeros, Arundel carbon cages, and Campy Eurus wheels. I will post a review once I have some miles on it but I can't see it being negative based on the 150 miles I have on it so far.


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Sweet ride!*

Let me know how you like the Campy Eurus wheelset. I've been considering upgrading to those on my Orbea Onix.


----------



## Dave in Driggs (Aug 16, 2004)

*Eurus Wheels*

I think I agonized over my wheel choice more than anything else on the bike. A lot of my rides involve steep climbs and fast descents so I didn't want any wheel flex but I didn't want boat anchors either. My second ride on them was a 50 miler with 2500' of climbing and they feel great. I weigh 180 lbs and I couldn't detect any wheel flex. The Record hubs are so smooth too. I can't speak to their durability yet but they feel solid.



Squizzle said:


> Let me know how you like the Campy Eurus wheelset. I've been considering upgrading to those on my Orbea Onix.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*................*

drool drool drool droooooooooooooooooooooooool......


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

Very tasty!


----------



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

My dream bike (could not afford it though)


----------

